# Amazon drops Kindle's in-app button for iPad



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

"To retain the Kindle Store button in the Kindle apps, users will have to decline today's update, as well as all future updates."

iPad users who update their Amazon Kindle apps to today's version 2.8 can still purchase books from their devices, but must open Safari and manually steer to Amazon.com to do so.

http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9218629/Amazon_caves_to_Apple_drops_Kindle_s_in_app_button


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Kobo did the same thing.


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

It's a hassell but at least they are keeping their app on iOS devices.  It would have really sucked if they had pulled it all together.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Another article/opinion piece about the larger implications of the removal:

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/amazon-others-cave-to-apple-on-in-app-purchases-today-html5-tomorrow/53116?tag=nl.e550

Betsy


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I updated anyway.  Aside from checking it out the day I first got the app, I've never intentionally clicked the Kindle Store button.  It's much easier to shop from the web on a computer (or in Mercury or Atomic on iPad).


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

Sidestepping Apple: From Amazon to Condé Nast, Companies Rethink App Strategies
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/07/sidestepping-apple-from-amazon-to-conde-companies-rethink-their-app-strategies/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Me, too!  I upgraded...I don't usually shop within the Kindle itself, for that matter...  I find books recommended here on KB, click on the link, and get them that way....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JRM, 

I've merged your thread with this thread in the Apple device board as the emphasis in your article is on Apple's actions!

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

geko29 said:


> I updated anyway. Aside from checking it out the day I first got the app, I've never intentionally clicked the Kindle Store button. It's much easier to shop from the web on a computer (or in Mercury or Atomic on iPad).


Same. I always shop on the computer anyway, so I'm just happy the app is staying on iOS as I read on my iPad 2 sometimes as I take it around with me more than I do my Kindle.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Yup, I just got an e-mail about this today.  I suppose Apple is trying to make sure that it is easier for iPad users to buy iBooks.  I actually like the iBook app better than Kindle, but I like *reading* on a Kindle device better than on an iPad.

I'm just not going to upgrade my Kindle software.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I always shop for Kindle books on my computer so this change doesn't bother me.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sugar said:


> I always shop for Kindle books on my computer so this change doesn't bother me.


Same here.

Mike


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

While I didn't use the Shop in Kindle Store button, I do miss the see details/or buy it option in the samples.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

It's funny because I never thought the removal of a link like this would be a big deal, but I can see why!  I just use the computer to buy stuff.


----------



## SteveDW (Aug 15, 2011)

Much like others who have already stated, I never once used the in-app purchase. I was always at Amazon on my main computer because I followed a link and just sent it to my Kindle or iPad with the 1-Click.

Nice try Apple. I still love my iPad and Kindle App and kudo's to Amazon for rolling with the punches and taking the high road.

Steve DW


----------

